# Eggman vs. Bowser



## Stunna (Feb 19, 2011)

Who would win if Eggman and his fleet and armadas of Badniks and bots went against Bowser and his legions of Koopa, and the Bowser family?

Location is a huge mountainous wasteland.

Each tyrant has access to whatever minions they've ever had control of in both canon and non-canon Sonic and Mario games, respectively, and vehicles as well (as long as said vehicles aren't lifewiping or city busting like the Death Egg, ect.)​
Prep goes like this:
1) 6 months prep

2) 2 weeks prep

3) 2 months prep

4) 1 year prep

And for those who want to say "Oh look, this thread again"


----------



## Riddler (Feb 19, 2011)

Oh look, this thread again 

Anyway, Bowser with Star Rod (not a vehicle) stomps.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 19, 2011)

Er, banning objects like the Chaos Emeralds and the Star Rod >.<


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 19, 2011)

Riddler said:


> Oh look, this thread again
> 
> Anyway, Bowser with Star Rod (not a vehicle) stomps.



Bowser with Star Rod and Grand Star solos this


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Feb 19, 2011)

The Star Rod isn't standard equipment, and isn't a vehicle or minion, so Bowser doesn't have it. Eggman should steamroll him under these circumstances.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 19, 2011)

Eldritch Sukima said:


> The Star Rod isn't standard equipment, and isn't a vehicle or minion, so Bowser doesn't have it. Eggman should steamroll him under these circumstances.



thats why i added the "" but anyway yeah with no prep Bowser's army gets steam rolled pretty much although if Bowser meets Eggman in person Bowser would probably rip Eggman in half anyways yeah Eggman's army stomps


----------



## Belly Ranks (Feb 19, 2011)

Bowser has more than Koopa's in his army. Though Eggman has better tech to take this.

Only real threat is Bowser, due to his durability.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 19, 2011)

Crap, I forgot prep.

Each side gets either:

1) 6 months prep

2) 2 weeks prep

3) 2 months prep

4) 1 year prep


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 19, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Crap, I forgot prep.
> 
> Each side gets either:
> 
> ...



Prep equals Grand Star which makes bowser faster then anyone here good job


----------



## Stunna (Feb 19, 2011)

stfu I don't play Mario


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 19, 2011)

Stunna said:


> stfu I don't play Mario



look at  and  ok


----------



## Stunna (Feb 19, 2011)

No FTL vehicles or items!


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 19, 2011)

Stunna said:


> No FTL vehicles or items!



they get steam rolled now unless we count all the reality warping shit Bowser's army has and they turn all the badnicks into goombas 

anyways yeah with that they can't really do much besides that


----------



## Stunna (Feb 19, 2011)

This is BS.

Give all of the Koopas AKs.

What now.

EDIT: Does Bowser even have an air fleet that can rival Eggman's from Sonic Heroes?


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Feb 19, 2011)

I'm not sure why it would matter unless they also have FTL combat speed. It's not like Eggman lacks space fleets or stations.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 19, 2011)

What does Bowser do to this?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 19, 2011)

Eldritch Sukima said:


> I'm not sure why it would matter unless they also have FTL combat speed. It's not like Eggman lacks space fleets or stations.



Everyone of bowser's kids with FTL stars and reality warping weapons and reality warping wands and rods but since they can't use grand stars they get plowed over and that's with prep


----------



## Riddler (Feb 19, 2011)

Eldritch Sukima said:


> I'm not sure why it would matter unless they also have FTL combat speed. It's not like Eggman lacks space fleets or stations.



King Bills cannot be beaten, only avoided 

And they're not vehicles, unlike the ones which you just mentioned (that happen to be banned from this match )





Stunna said:


> What does Bowser do to this?



He says "say hi to Bill, Bill, Bill, Bill, Bill, Bill and Bill":

Link removed


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 19, 2011)

Riddler said:


> King Bills cannot be beaten, only avoided
> 
> And they're not vehicles, unlike the ones which you just mentioned (that happen to be banned from this match )



 god i hate King Bills

anyways yeah Robotnick has the upper hand here


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Feb 19, 2011)

Riddler said:


> King Bills cannot be beaten, only avoided
> 
> And they're not vehicles, unlike the ones which you just mentioned (that happen to be banned from this match )



What did I mention that's banned? Only the third Death Egg has city busting power as far as I know (more like star cluster busting, but whatever). That leaves two others with seemingly negligible offensive capabilities and, at the very least, the fleet of ships from the opening of Unleashed minus the planet cracking cannon.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 19, 2011)

Eldritch Sukima said:


> What did I mention that's banned? Only the third Death Egg has city busting power as far as I know (more like star cluster busting, but whatever). That leaves two others with seemingly negligible offensive capabilities and, at the very least, the fleet of ships from the opening of Unleashed minus the planet cracking cannon.



thats why i says Eggman wins


----------



## Stunna (Feb 19, 2011)

Wow.

I guess that means that Sonic could solo the Bowser army?


----------



## Riddler (Feb 19, 2011)

ShikiYakumo said:


> god i hate King Bills
> 
> anyways yeah Robotnick has the upper hand here







​


----------



## Stunna (Feb 19, 2011)

Doesn't look like anything Sonic and Eggman can't handle


----------



## Riddler (Feb 19, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Doesn't look like anything Sonic and Eggman can't handle



And Eggman's Fleet doesn't look like anything Mario and Bowser can't handle


----------



## Stunna (Feb 19, 2011)

Well Mario and Bowser don't seem like anything Sonic and Eggman can't handle


----------



## Riddler (Feb 19, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Well Mario and Bowser don't seem like anything Sonic and Eggman can't handle










​
Well, if you expand the subject, then...


----------



## Stunna (Feb 19, 2011)

Rule breaker.

/ragequit


----------



## Solrac (Feb 19, 2011)

Stunna said:


> stfu I don't play Mario



I find it ironic that you have a mario avatar and a mario sig. Cool sig btw, Mario kicking a ninja turtle into his shell like no one's business. 

Anyways on topic, though I am biased towards Bowser, I will say that Bowser will turn Eggman into egg-drop-soup in a person-to-person fight or from a distance, use his dark magic from SMB1 to turn him into a mushroom or brick. 

As for prep and all his army and stuff, though I have played a lot of sonic games and saw the sonic x anime (blech!) years ago on tv, I don't know much about them, what are eggman's fullest capabilities btw? *reads thread* Okay, so it seems like depending on the amount of prep, it can go either way.


----------



## Solrac (Feb 19, 2011)

Riddler said:


> He says "say hi to Bill, Bill, Bill, Bill, Bill, Bill and Bill":
> 
> Unleashed



Holy crap, I wasn't aware that the game actually had those giant guys. With those, Bowser's army are going to be an absolute bitch for anyone to handle with both magic and tech on side.


----------



## Bender (Feb 19, 2011)

Stunna said:


> What does Bowser do to this?


----------



## Stunna (Feb 19, 2011)

Something tells me that an air raid would take care of that.

Heck, that's not even necessary. Leave it to the ground troops, they'll wear him down eventually.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 19, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Something tells me that an air raid would take care of that.
> 
> Heck, that's not even necessary. Leave it to the ground troops, they'll wear him down eventually.



Giga Bowser has no nock back or confirmed stamina limits


----------



## Solrac (Feb 19, 2011)

ShikiYakumo said:


> Giga Bowser has no nock back or confirmed stamina limits



and if SSB physics taught us anything is that the smaller things will often be the first to get KO'd by way bigger things out of the ring in only a few New York seconds top.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 19, 2011)

Those sound like gameplay mechanics and non limit fallacies.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 19, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Those sound like gameplay mechanics and non limit fallacies.



i know cause Giga Bowser has no feats  i forgot to add Zaru in that post


----------



## Stunna (Feb 19, 2011)

lol


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Feb 19, 2011)

Asassin said:


> and if SSB physics taught us anything is that the smaller things will often be the first to get KO'd by way bigger things out of the ring in only a few New York seconds top.



Bigger things beat smaller things, huh?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 19, 2011)

Eldritch Sukima said:


> Bigger things beat smaller things, huh?



Giga bowser can't die unless he falls in a hole


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Feb 19, 2011)

ShikiYakumo said:


> Giga bowser can't die unless he falls in a hole



Eggman has at least one robot that can't die unless it's dropped into quicksand.



Let the epic battle begin.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 19, 2011)

Eldritch Sukima said:


> Eggman has at least one robot that can't die unless it's dropped into quicksand.
> 
> 
> 
> Let the epic battle begin.



Giga bowser kicks him away  (damn this turned into a + 1 thread quickly )


----------



## Solrac (Feb 20, 2011)

Eldritch Sukima said:


> Bigger things beat smaller things, huh?



If the bigger thing's durability is superior to what the smaller thing can dish out, coupled with the strength, firepower, and destructive power, then hell fucking yes, mate! 

Though I'm usually one to say that size doesn't really matter in any fight, unless the size difference was infinite or something.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Feb 20, 2011)

Final Egg blaster ftw.


----------



## Bowser (Feb 20, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Who would win if Eggman and his fleet and armadas of Badniks and bots went against Bowser and his legions of Koopa, and the Bowser family?
> 
> Location is a huge mountainous wasteland.
> 
> ...


with the restriction that you put, i think that it could go probably like this with prep:

1)Can go in both ways

2)Eggman's army take this 

3)Eggman's take this with some difficulty

4)Bowser's army take this

Yeah, it can go both way but Bowser's army  would stomp without restriction(Universe busting galaxy generator and Star rod would rape)


			
				Azrael Finalstar said:
			
		

> Final Egg blaster ftw.


Bowser shoot him a black hole buster before it fire


----------



## Riddler (Feb 20, 2011)

Boo Army solos with invincibility/invisibility/explosion/magic... 






​
Mad Big Boo/Big Boo combo for the win 

And Bowser gives Boo Mushrooms to all his Koopas, thus giving them Boo powers


----------



## Stunna (Feb 20, 2011)

I'd say no Boos, but this thread's ran most of it's life already, lol


----------



## Bowser (Feb 20, 2011)

The Magikoopas can still go intangible, transmute, create illusions, forcefields and other shit and lets not forget that the Koopa Troop can mass product Chain Chomps(who are a hard to kill) in SMG2

I tend to think that with all the restrictions that you put, Bowser's army would lose without prep but with enough prep, the Eggman's army would get destroyed(seriously with prep Bowser's army can just build like 1000 factories around the universe that will produce more soldiers than Eggman's army can handle)


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 20, 2011)

Riddler said:


> Boo Army solos with invincibility/invisibility/explosion/magic...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



doesn't King Boo have large building level reality warping powers (he made the mansion in Luigi's Mansion by materialization from my understanding) and he is adapt at magic (sealing Mario in a painting) plus being able to control alive/dead Bowser (i could be wrong on this one and i mean if he was brought back to life either way Bowser died alot in that fight) either way there isn't any boo's


----------



## Plague (Feb 20, 2011)

Eggman wins


----------



## Bowser (Feb 20, 2011)

Rosuto_and_Meshi said:


> Eggman wins


With all the restrictions, yes obviously(except for the 1 year prep time where Bowser's army could make more troop than Eggman's army could handle) but without restriction, no (the Star Rod , the Grand Star that turn Bowser into a black hole buster and the Galaxy generator that can destroy the universe is pretty much hax )


----------



## Riddler (Feb 20, 2011)

Solidfalcon said:


> With all the restrictions, yes obviously(except for the 1 year prep time where Bowser's army could make more troop than Eggman's army could handle) but without restriction, no (the Star Rod , the Grand Star that turn Bowser into a black hole buster and the Galaxy generator that can destroy the universe is pretty much hax )



Fucking restrictions...

"_So, You mean, like, if the OP makes Luffy blind, deaf, autistic, puts him in a giant aquarium and binds him with seastone chains and makes speed equal, Naruto wins? Yay, Narutoverse FTW!!!!_"


----------



## Bowser (Feb 20, 2011)

Riddler said:


> Fucking restrictions...
> 
> "_So, You mean, like, if the OP makes Luffy blind, deaf, authistic, puts him in a gian aquarium and binds him with seastone chains and makes speed equal, Naruto wins? Yay, Narutoverse FTW!!!!_"


Pretty much this

If i count Bowser's army cannot use: the Galaxy Reactor that can universe bust, Grand Star that turn Bowser into a black hole buster, Star Rod, Boos, Dark matter reactor that can destroy a galaxy and anything that isn't above city busting.

The OP pretty much took everything that allow the Koopa Troop to wins


----------



## Stunna (Feb 20, 2011)

I took away everything that would let them rape.

I don't play Mario, I did what I thought would make it the most fair.


----------



## Bowser (Feb 20, 2011)

Stunna said:


> I took away everything that would let them rape.
> 
> I don't play Mario, I did what I thought would make it the most fair.



I can understand that you don't play the Mario games but you should get some informations to make it more fair, here a respect thread about the Koopa Troop if you want:


----------

